# abs, esp, level warning lights!!



## martyasnew (Apr 27, 2007)

whist driving my allroad home from work last week, i noticed the engine cough slightly and then the abs, esp and level lights came on. after a few seconds they went off but lit up again and continued on and off for the rest of my journey. i had the car diagnosed and it cam up with : Error Message from ECU P1857-35-00.
i replaced the main engine breather unit and had it back on the diagostic machine and it came up the same code. 
a guy who worked at audi has told me that it is the diesel injection pump thats at fault and needs replaced. i dont understand this as it will start up and run like a dream. can anyone out there shed light on the matter??


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: abs, esp, level warning lights!! (martyasnew)*

your allroad was made in 2000???? and it's a diesel???


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: abs, esp, level warning lights!! (diive4sho)*

He's in Europe. They get all the good stuff.
Sorry, I can shed no light on this.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: abs, esp, level warning lights!! (diive4sho)*

europe....















jk...check out audiworld's allroad section...i know the answer is there somewhere...i'm just too lazy to search


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: abs, esp, level warning lights!! (diive4sho)*

what did you pull the codes with? its surprising that you only got one code.


----------

